# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Ndikimi i diskriminimit gjinor tek femijet.

## AJSBERG

Kapitulli 1

1. C kuptojme me perkatesi gjinore.
2. Rolet gjinore. Formesimi i tyre qysh ne femijeri.
3. Diskriminimi gjinor ne familje.
4. Dhuna ne familje rezultat i diskriminimit gjinor.

Kapitulli 2

1. Ndikimi negativ i diskriminimit gjinor tek femijet.
2. Pasojat e dhunes brenda familjes ne edukimin e femijeve.
3. Pabarazia gjinore brenda familjes i kushton edukimit te mbare shoqerise.




1  C kuptojme me perkatesi gjinore.

Ne jeten e perditshme fjala gjini i referohet ndryshimeve te organevegjenitale dhe ndryshime te tjera te lidhura me to. Por ndryshe nga ky kuptim perkatesi gjinore do te thote pritshmeri e shoqerise per rolet qe duhet te marre burri dhe gruaja. Perkatesia gjinore ndryshon nga koha ne kohe dhe ne vende te ndryshme. Ajo percakton cilesite mashkullore dhe femerore qe duhet te kete burri dhe gruaja, percakton modelet e sjelljes, rolet dhe pergjegjesite e tyre.
Shoqeria gjykon nese burrat dhe grate jane mashkullore dhe femerore apo jo. Formimi i ketyre cilesive imponohet qe ne vitet e para te lindjes se njeriut. Nga kjo dallohen dy lloje kuptimesh per seksin ne qeniet njerezore. Seks natyror dhe seks shoqeror. De sipas feministeve keto lidhen shume pak me njeri tjetrin. Femrat mund te lindin femije dhe kjo detyre eshte vetem e femrave, por detyrat e tjera riprodhuese si kujdesja per femijen nuk eshte detyre qe smund te kryhet dhe nga burrat. Caktimi i ketyre detyrave vetem per femrat shikohet si padrejtesi nga feministet dhe si e imponuar nga shoqeria. Fakt i cili nuk ka shume lidhje me trupin e femrave pasi nuk ka dicka ne te qe tregon se kjo pune kryhet vetem prej tyre dhe jo nga burrat. Por ato nuk vene re nese ka tek mashkulli ndonje pjese qe tregon se duhet te beje ato detyra. Feministet shprehen: Nese nje grua mund te gatuaje, po keshtu mundet edhe nje burre, sepse nje grua nuk gatuan me mitren e saj.
Ato shprehen se natyra e grave dhe burrave vjen si pasoje e procesit te gjinizimit qe ushtohet qe ne vitet e para te femijerise. Djemte inkurajohen te jene te ashper e te hedhur, kurse femrave u thuhet te jene te matura e me mendjen tek shtepia.
Fakti se rolet dhe pergjegjesite e meshkujve dhe femrave kane ndryshuar kohe pas kohe do te thote se keto nuk jane informacione gjenetike pra te varura nga biologjia e trupit te femres a mashkullit. Po keshtu edhe statusi me inferior i grave eshte pasoje e shoqerise e kultures qe ve norma te padrejta per femrat. Sipas ketyre normave vajzat duhet te vishen ndryshe nga djemte. Ato duhet et jene te buta dhe te bindura, ndera djemte te forte dhe me vetebesim. Edhe rolet duhet te jene te ndryshme. Burrat duhet te jene kreu i shtepise, pronare dhe menaxhues te pasurise, aktive ne politike, fe, biznes dhe profesione me te specializuara. Kurse grate duhet te kujdesen per femijet, per gatimin dhe punet e shtepise. Detyra keto qe nuk i lene grate te merren me gjera te rendesishme e me vlere.
Keto norma jane krijuar dhe pranuar nga shoqeria dhe ajo denon kedo qe del jashte ketyre normave. Nje rast i tille ishte ai i tre grave te cilat punonin ne nje fabrike dhe duke pare shoket e tyre qe shkonin per kafe ne nje lokal, ato vendosen te hyjne atje per te pire dicka.

----------


## AJSBERG

Mirepo ky veprim konsiderohej si pune vetem e burrave. Ata filluan vardisjen nen mendimin se perderisa ato jane te gatshme te futen ne lokal atehere duhet te jene te gatshme edhe per kenaqesi seksuale. Pra ato nuk zbatuan normat dhe u konsideruan te perdala. Grate te ofenduara tejmase moren vendimin te kryenin vetevrasje. Dy gra e cuan ne fund vendimin qe moren.
Por shoqeria u ka caktuar edhe burrave norma te cileve nuk u lejohet te dalin prej tyre. U eshte caktuar te merren me profesion me vlere, te kene me shume pushtet vendimmarres, te zoterojne prona, etj. Dhe shoqeria nese i kap jashte ketyre normave i konsideron te pavlere dhe te paafte. Si rasti i nje burri qe mbetet i papune. Dhune kjo tipike vetem ndaj burrave qe mund te ushtrohet dhe nga anetaret e familjes si gruaja apo femijet.

----------


## AJSBERG

2.   Rolet gjinore formesimi i tyre qysh ne femijeri.

U pa se dallimet gjinore krijohen nga shoqeria si norma socio-kulturore per femrat dhe meshkujt. Dhe keto jane ne ndryshim me kalimin e kohes, ne vende te ndryshme dhe grupe te ndryshme kulturore. Pra te gjitha keto jane fakte qe tregojne se perkatesia gjinore mbeshtetet tek kultura dhe shoqeria dhe nuk eshte e natyrshme. Fakt tjeter per kete eshte dhe formimi i roleve gjnore qe ne femijeri. Femijet lindin meshkuj apo femra, por per tu bere burra e gra ndikon shoqeria, familja, kultura. Qe ne femijeri ata marrin tipare te dallueshme nga njeri tjetri, sjellje te ndryshme dhe aktivitete te pershtatshme per gjinine e tyre. Femijet i brendesojne keto role qe ne moshe te hershme. Familja me edukimin e saj eshte nje nder faktoret kryesore per transmetimin e ketyre roleve nga njeri brez ne tjetrin. Femijet socializohen me keto role derisa i brendesojne. Qysh kur lind nje femije prinderit e presin ne kete bote me bindje stereotipike. Prinderit ndikojne me sjelljen e tyre, me trajtimin qe i bejne femijeve dhe me komunikimin e tyre qe ti transmetoje femijeve perkatesine e tyre gjinore. Prinderit luajne me vajzat lojra qe nuk kerkojne force fizike , kurse djemte luajne lojra qe duan koordinim veprimesh, sforcim fizik. Ata duhet te luftojne dhe te dalin gjithmone fitimtare. Prinderit i trajtojne ndryshe vajzat duke u thene se jane te bukura dhe te embla. Ndersa djemte trajtohen si krijesa aktive, te forta dhe me te gjalla. Ata u thone djemve se jane shume te forte dhe te medhenj. Nga keto trajtime qe merr femija, ai krijon nje perceptim te vete si mashkull ne rastin e djemve dhe si femer ne rastin e vajzave.
Qe ne moshe te vogel ata marrin lodra te llojeve te ndryshme nga prinderit. Djemve u blihen pistoleta, makina, top, bicikleta, kurse vajzave kukulla qe te kujdesen per to. Keshtu djemte nxiten qe ne ate moshe te merren me profesione, nderkohe qe vajzat nxiten te behen shtepiake dhe te merren me gatim, pastrim, pazar, etj.
Pra te gjitha keto forma sjelljesh te pervetesuara nga femijet erdhen si pasoje e edukimit dhe jo te bilogjise se tyre. Pasi * Ne trupin e nje vajze nuk ka asgje qe ta ndaloje te veshe pantallona te shkurtra apo tu ngjitet pemeve dhe ti hype bicikletes, nderkohe qe nuk ka asgje ne trupin e nje djali qe ta ndaloje te luaje me kukulla, te kujdeset per motrat e vellezerit me te vegjel apo qe te ndihmoje ne gatim dhe pastrimin e shtepise.* -citon Kamla Bahsin.
Pas nje fare kohe femijet u ekspozohen ndarjeve gjinore te aktiviteteve. Djemte marrin pune si nderrimi i gomes se makines, pune te vogla mirembajtese, ndersa vajzave u jepen punet shtepiake, qe ajo te pergatitet per memesine. Me keto ndarje punesh prinderit brumosin interesa dhe prirje te ndryshme tek vajzat dhe djemte.

----------


## AJSBERG

Ashtu sic ndikojne lodrat per zhvillimin e dimensiomeve te femijeve dhe interesave te tyre ndikojne edhe te tjera gjera. Ne rolet gjinore ndikon edhe gjuha e folur. Femijet duke mesuar te flasin u ekspozohen edhe disa mesazheve te dallueshme gjinore. Si psh per tiu referuar qenieve njerezore perdoren terma mashkullore duke e bere gjinine femerore nje perjashtim. Edhe neper shkolla vihen ne dukje personazhe mashkullore. Neper libra, si autoret e veprave letrare, apo heronjte e leximeve, njerez te rendesishem te historise jane ne shumicen e rasteve meshkuj. 
Vajzat perfshihen ne lojra jo konkurruese ndersa djemte ne lojra si futbolli, basketbolli, volejbolli, etj, qe jane shume konkurruese.
Te gjitha keto jane dallime gjinore qe krijohen nga shoqeria.

----------


## AJSBERG

Ajo synon te krijoje femra dhe meshkuj me karakteristika te vecanta. Vajzat psh synon ti beje krijesa emocionale, trupore, subjektive, private. Kurse nje mashkull eshte trunor, me kulture, me arsye te forte, objektiv dhe racional, persona publik. Duke qene se mendja eshte superiore mbi trupin, arsyeja dominon emocionet, kultura rregullon natyren, atehere meshkujt konsiderohen me superiore se femrat. Ata jane njerez te veprimit, me kulture dhe racional, pra shume me superiore.

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Por ka edhe vajza qe konkurrojne ne shtang, futboll, boks, e ne ç'do sfere sportive tamam si djemte, ndersa ne formimin e djemve "trunore",he he, vajzat jane te vetformuara nga truri, te shkretet ne qe na duhet te formohemi... :Lulja3:

----------


## AJSBERG

> Por ka edhe vajza qe konkurrojne ne shtang, futboll, boks, e ne ç'do sfere sportive tamam si djemte, ndersa ne formimin e djemve "trunore",he he, vajzat jane te vetformuara nga truri, te shkretet ne qe na duhet te formohemi...


Veteformimi i femrave qendron tek intuita e tyre, dhe jane me te zgjuara per ca shejtanlliqe qe mashkulli nuk i ve re fare. Edhe femrat jane aq te shkreta sa te formohen qe te behen njerez.

----------


## AJSBERG

3.   Diskriminimi gjinor ne familje.

Edhe ne shekullin XXI  femrat po hyjne si viktima te diskriminimit. Bashke me keto edhe femrat shqiptare. Duket qarte se kanuni vazhdon te ndikoje ne mentalitetin social te popullit shqiptar. Kjo duhet pranuar. Ku ka shtypes ka edhe te shtypur. Dhe shtypja e mashkullit shqiptar sikur eshte shtuar edhe ca me renien e sistemeve totalitare dhe me ardhjen e demokracise. Eshte e vertetese femrat sot dalin lirisht neper kafene, punojne dhe kontribuojne ne dege te zhvilluara ekonomike, pijne cigare, ngasin makinen dhe dalin xhiro. Por keto fakte nuk mjaftojne per tu qetesuar. Sepse neser nje baba i ndershem do te vrase vajzen e tij ne lule te rinise se mungoi nje nate ne shtepi, se ka nje te dashur. Bashkeshorti do te vrase gruan e tij se dyshon mos e tradheton. Se shume vende te thella do ta trajtojne nje femer, vajzen e tyre si kontrate fejese, mall doganor qe mund te importohet apo eksportohet. Dhe nuk ka nevoje qe keto ti ndodhin perdite nje femre. Fakti qe egziston rreziku ti ndodhi nese e ngrijne bishtin, nese luajne mendsh, mjafton. Eshte nje kercenim latent qe nenshtron dhe poshteron njelloj sikurt kjo dhune te ushtrohej perdite.
Statusi i mashkullit eshte shume dominant si ne familje dhe ne shoqeri. Kurse gruaja konsiderohet si prone eksluzive e burrit. Dhe nga kjo konsiderate asaj i lindin detyra specifike ne familje qe ngjasojne me ato te skllavit ne koherat e lashta. Dhe ceshte me e keqja punet e gruas ne shtepi nuk njihen si kontribut ne familje, sepse  nuk bien ne sy. Megjithe faktin qe izolimi vetem tek keto pune eshte diskriminim, keto pune si gatimi, pastrimi, ushqyerja me gji e femijes, kujdesja per femijen, te gjitha punet shtepiake nuk llogariten fare si pune.
Kjo mund te vije edhe nga supozimet e meshkujve te cilet pretendojne se femrat nga natyrajane te atilla qe duhe te kryejne vetem punet e shtepise dhe te rrisin femijet, si dhe duhet te jene vetem burim ngrohtesiebrenda familjes, ndonese grate kane edhe kompetenca te tjera, te cilat zakonisht injorohen nga burrat e tyre. 
Megjithese gruaja i ben te gjitha keto keto, ajo nenvleftesohet nga meshkujt dhe perseri duhet te jete e varurekonomikisht nga mashkulli. Gruaja konsiderohet si dicka shtepiake qe duhet mbajtur dhe cdo gje qe ka nevoje, si ushqimin, veshmbathjen, te mbajturen ne shtepi, duhet tia lypi mashkullit per ti siguruar.
Keto mendime patriarkale behen gjithmone burim diskriminimi. Nderi  i femrave te familjes eshte pike delikate e krenarise se meshkujve shqiptare. Nga kjo lind nje e drejte e pa shkruar per te qelluar me shpulle edhe ne mes te rruges gruan, te dashuren, apo edhe motren pa asnje gje te keqe. Sikur ato te mos lendoheshin fare nga kjo shtypje qe i behet. Po edhe me keq po ti trajtojne, femrat perseri nuk gjejne mbeshtetje per ankimet e tyre. C mbeshtetje mund te presesh nga nje salle gjyqi plot me meshkuj, qe thone me vete sa mire qe ju be. Dhe ne vend qe ta ndihmojne e lene nen meshiren e zemerimit dhe mizorise se bashkeshortit dhunues. Keshtu nga nje diskriminim gjinor ne sallen e gjyqit, ceshtja transformohet ne permasa te reja, ne dhune akoma me te rende fizike e psikologjike ne familje, ne diskriminim akoma me te thelle ne familje.
Shqiptareve u duket e cuditshme se ne Londer burri vuan burgimin nese perdhunon gruan e vet. Sigurish eshte gabim te barazvleresohet perdhunimi i gruas me perdhunimin e nje femre qe se njeh. Por termi perdhunim me shume eshte perdorur  vetem per faktin se perdoret dhuna dhe jo se ka dicka te ngjashme me perdhunimin e nje te panjohure. Sepse sic ka te drejten e saj legjitime femra per te kerkuar nka mashkulli kenaqesi seksuale, po keshtu edhe mashkulli ka te drejten e tij dhe gruja e tij e ka per detyre paresore te jete e dorezueshme. Prandaj ne kete rast denohet vec xhesti ''dhune'', ''poshterim'', dhe jo xhesti '' kerkim i kenaqesise seksuale prej gruas tende''. Ky ligj i cuditshem ka bere qe te ulen shume rastet e dhunes ne familjet e Britanise se Madhe.
Pervec ketyre ne shoqerine tone ka edhe shume keqkuptime dogmatike te cilat rrisin diskriminimin gjinor. Shume persona kritikojne veshjet e zberthyera, te hapura e te holla, grimimin e fytyres, fundin e shkurter etj. Dhe nga kjo meshkujve i ngjan sikur femrat e konsiderojne vetveten thjesht si objekt seksualisht i perdorshem. Dhe meqe askush nuk mund te te vleresoje me mire sesa cmund te vleresosh veten, edhe meshkujt priren ti trajtojne femrat dhe ti konsiderojne thjesht si seks i dobet, si miter me funksione biologjike. Natyrisht asnje mashkulli nuk i vete ne mendje se fundin e shkurter, grimimin e fytyres, veshjet e holla dhe provokuese femrat mund ti veshin sepse te gjitha shoqet e moshes se tyre i veshin,ose mund ti veshin thjesht per tu ndjere e bukur, apo per te joshur vardises serioze po per te njejtin qellim sic vishnin stergjyshet tona namazbekun para shume vjetesh. 
Megjithate keto keqkuptime mjafton per te perforcuar diskriminimin dhe kontrollin ndaj femrave te familjes. Ne keto familje femrat nuk kane vec pronesine fizike te gjenitaleve te tyre. Por pronesia e vertete, pronesia sociale eshte e meshkujve te familjes. Babai nuk lejon vajzen te ushtroje lirisht seksualitetin e saj sipas deshires edhe pse ajo i ka kaluar 18 vjec. Kjo pronesi hipotekohet nga babai ose vellai i saj, xhaxhai etj, per tek burri kur ajo martohet. Por deri atehere babai ose vellai i saj nuk duhet te marrin vesh gje qe ajo ka te dashur.
Keto ideologjira e kane bere gjithmone femren ti nenshtrohet dominimit mashkullor. Burri e do nusen qe te jete e bindur, tia degjoje gjithmone fjalen, te mos kete patur ndonje tjeter me perpara, te jete thjesht nene femijesh dhe asgje me shume, te linde patjeter djale e jo vajze. Por keto ideologjira patriarkale nuk jane arsyet e vetme pse femrat kane nje status me te ulet ne familje. Arsimimi jo i mjaftueshem i femrave, apo ambicjet shume te uleta te tyre bejne qe ato te mbeten te varura ekonomikisht prej burrit. Ne zona te thella shume baballar nuk duan te cojne ne shkolle vajzat e tyre se dihet si jane bere femrat e shkolles thone ata. Shume vajza ku ta gjejne te lajne xhamat e ndonje lokali apo te punojne pastruese ne ndonje zyre dhe shkolla i duket humbje kohe. Ky mentalitet dhe keto pretendime femijesh nuk ka se ku te te cojne tjeter vecse ne skllaveri. Te gjtha keto duke u bere te zakonshme fillojne te miratohen nga shoqeria dhe grate gradualisht izolohen drejt okupimeve shtepiake, edhe pse sot jane me te drejta te barabarta .

----------


## AJSBERG

4.  Dhuna ne familje rezultat i diskriminimit gjinor.
DDhuna ne familje shihet nga nje pjese e mire e popullsise si nje gje normale e cila eshte pjese e jetes se perditshme. Por vetem ata qe e provojne ne kurriz te tyre e kuptojne ne kurriz te saj. Keta e dine se cbudallallek eshte shprehja kush te rreh te do. Nuk ka cicerone e orator qe ta argumentoje miredashjen kur dhunuesi zbraz gjithe zemerimin e tij ne grushta, shqelma dhe goditje me cfare ti kape dora. Ketu jo miredashje qe nuk ka, por nuk ka as mendje te shendetshme e gjykim  normal. Ka vec nje vetedije te semure ten je superioriteti iluzor. Realisht gruaja mund te jete ajo qe profesionalisht dhe intelektualisht mund t ejete me e afte se burri. Ne kete rast nese ky mendon se eshte me superior se ajo vetem per faktin se eshte mashkull, atehere veshtire te besohet se eshte burre i vertete, por eshte thjesht nje burracak qe i shkrepet ne koke t engreje dore kunder nje krijese shume here me te vlefshme dhe me te dobishme se ai, por qe eshte femer.
Per fat te keq burracak te tille ka kudo. Mentaliteti i tyre patriarchal dhe paragjykimi gjinor qe ata kane I ben te besojne se kane te drejte te ushtrojne dhunen. Viktime eshte e gjithe familja. Gruaja e dhunuar demtohet psikologjikisht, vetevlersimi ulet deri ne pike te fundit. 
Vete familja perkufizohet nga sociologet si grup individesh I lidhur nga gjaku ose nga martesa, qe jetojne bashke, bashkepunojne ekonomikisht dhe ndajne pergjegjesite per te rritur femijet e perbashket. Familja eshte gjithashtu nje grupim privat individesh, marredheniet dhe sjelljet e te cileve jane te padukshme per te tjeret, nje organizim social konpleks qe konsiston ne shumellojshmeri  rolesh dhe statusesh. Dhe se fundmi marredheniet ndermjet anetareve te nje familje  jane me intime, me emocionale dhe me te ndjeshme.
Jane hapur fjale se familja eshte vendi me I qete per grate dhe femijet. Eshte vendi ku ata kane me shume  siguri. Por kete qetesi dhe siguri e kercenojne gjithmone sjelljet devijante, dhuna, konfliktet per hicgje, braktisja etj.
Dhuna ne familje ushtrohet ne disa forma. Forma me trashanike eshte dhuna fizike ku perfshihen shtyrjet, goditjet, gervishtjet, kercenim me thike apo me arme, refuzim per ta ndihmuar gruan kur ajo eshte shtatzene ose e semure, tentative per vrasje apo vrasje. Po ketu futen edhe kontrolli I tepert per levizjet e gruas. Viktima te formave me ekstremeve te dhunes shpesh jane ato gra qe dyshohen se nuk jane korrekte ne marredheniet bashkeshortore. Me keto gra dhuna arrin deri aty sa I fiken cigare ne trup, terhiqen zvarre, lidhen me litar dhe rrihen. Kuptohet se dhunuesit jane testues te mire te artit te tyre primitive. Ata fillojne me forma te lehta te dhunes dhe e rrisin ate gradualisht nese gruaja nuk e kundershton prere. Ata here bejne rolin e dhunuesit, here bejne rolin e te penduarit duke perdorur justifikime te ndryshme. Shpesh esht evete dhuna qe behet shkak per dhune ne familjet e ardhshme. Djemte qe behen deshmitare te kesaj dhune jane me te prirur te mendojne se kane te drejten e tyre absolute te rrahin grate e tyre kur te martohen. Dhe vajzat deshmitare te dhunes u jepet mesazh nga nena e tyre se burrat duhen duruar duke bere keshtu qe edhe vajzat e tyre te behenviktima te dhunes ne te ardhmen.
Forma te tjera te dhunes jane dhe dhuna psikologjike/emocionale qe perfshin talljet, kercenimet, ndjekjet, ndalimi per te dale vetem, kritikat, sharjet, fajesimin per cdo gje etj.
Dhuna ekonomike perfshin kontrollin e parave qe mos ti lihet gruas mundesia per te marre vendime per ceshtje ekonomike, mohimi qe pasuria te jete dhe ne emer te gruas.
Te gjitha keto forma ushtrohen shpesh ne shoqerine tone dhe kudo. Disa prej ketyre formave jane beret e zakonshme tek te gjithe. Kjo tregon se te drejtat e njeriut jane shkruar mire  e bukur neper ligje por askush nuk I respekton ato.
Kjo dhune eshte gjithashtu nje tregues shume I mire I paragjykimeve gjinore qe has gruaja ne familje, ku tradicionalish burri ka te drejten e tij qe te kete epersi ndaj gruas. Kjo tradite patriarkale ben qe shoqeria te mbizoterohet nga meshkujt dhe femrat te kene gjithmone te drejta dytesore. Shume njerez nuk pranojne as teorikisht se grate kane te drejta te barabarta me burrat. Kjo epersi e burrave ne familje shihet si vlere familjare, dhe aty ku prishet ky kod zakonor thuhet se familja ka degjeneruar. Dhuna ne familje mund te parandalohet vetem nese do tu tregohen burrave rastet kur bejne shkelje ndaj te drejtave te grave. Grave ska shume nevoje tu predikohet se e dine kur dhunohen, cfare pasojash ka kjo dhune tek ajo dhe tek familja. Mbi te gjitha parandalimi duhet te behet qe ne bankat e shkolles. Pra te parandalohet tek femijet renia ne rrjeten e mentalitetit patriarchal duke u treguar nxenesve  vleren dhe rendesine e femres ne familje dhe ne edukimin e femijeve.
Karta e te drejtave te njeriut thote: “ Te gjitha qeniet njerezore lindin te lire dhe te barabarte ne dinjitet dhe te drejta”.
Neni 18 thote:1. “ Te gjithe jane te barabarte para ligjit”. 
2. “ Askush nuk mund te diskriminohet padrejtesisht per shkaqe te tilla si gjinia, rraca, feja, etnia, gjuha, bindjet politike, fetare a filozofike, gjendja ekonomike, arsimore, sociale, ose perkatesia gjinore. Ne kodin civil nuk behet asnje dallim ne te drejten trashegimore per shkak seksi. Diskriminimet e lartepermendura  denohen sipas Nenit 40 dhe te Nenit 253 te kodit penal me gjobe ose me burgim gjer ne pese vjet.
Por sa te forta jane keto ligje perballe ligjeve zakonore qe diskriminojne, qe thone se gruaja, vajza duhet te jene te nenshtruara dhe ne nje pozite me inferior se e burrave. Duket qarte se ato ligje te hartuara nuk kane asnje pushtet ne mentalitetin e njerezve. Nuk mund ta godasin ate mentalitet diskriminues qe eshte shkak I sa e sa krimeve ne familje, I sa e sa tmerreve dhe vuajtjeve. Prandaj nuk mjafton vetem qe te njihen te drejtat e njeriut, pavarsisht se edhe kjo nuk eshte bere sic duhet me poullsine. Thelbesore eshte ndergjegjesimi I burrave dhe grave per pasojat e dhune dhe diskriminimit dhe njohja e aftesive reale te femrave. Duke bere keshtu ndrrimin e mentalitetit frenues ne nje mentalitet te dobishem.
Kjo eshte e rendesishme me qene se faktori kryesor I shtimit te dhunes ne familje eshte diskriminimi gjinor. Pabarazia gjinore ben qe dhuna te shihet sig je normale. Ne botimin “ Grate viktima te shume abuzimeve” thuhet: “ Dhuna ne familje favorizohet nga funksioni patriarchal I shoqerise”.  Pra favorizohet prej mendesise se superioritetit mashkullor, vlerave kulturore qe tolerojne dhunen ndaj gruas, mungesa e respektit dhe vleresimit per grate. Por edhe mungesa e kuadrit ligjor mbi kete problem. Kjo vlen sidomos per vendin tone ku edhe dhuna ndaj gruas konsiderohet komplet ceshtje private e cila nuk ka asnje arsye pse te dale jashte dyerve te shtepise.

----------


## AJSBERG

Jo vetem kaq por edhe kur ndodh  ajo eshte gjithmone e justifikueshme dhe nuk perfundon ne denimin e dhunuesit. Kjo natyrisht ben qe burrat te mos kene frike te kryejne as xheste makabre kunder grave te tyre, sepse e dine qe nuk do te mbajne pergjegjesi per kete.
Ligji shqiptar eshte i pafuqishem perballe ketyre situatave jo per shkak se mungojne Nenet por sepse asnje institucion nuk ja ka konceptin dhunes ne familje dhe nuk e merr seriozisht ate. Ne vend te kesaj gjykatat marrin seriozisht justifikimet e dhunuesit. Baballare qe vrasin vajzen e tyre 16 vjecare sepse u vonua ne mbremje per te ardhur ne shtepi. Keta denohen vetem 1 ose 2 vjet burg sepse babai thote se ka qene shume i tronditur nga xhesti i vajzes se tij dhe kjo e ka bere qe te humbi kontrollin e vetvetes. Megjithe dobesine e kesaj arsyeje per te justifikuar nje veprim si vrasja, perseri ajo u mor parasysh dhe perfundimisht denimi i tij u ul ne nje denim simbolik. 
Sa e sa raste te tille perseriten ne Shqiperi si ky. Dhe te gjithe marrin mesazhin se mund te justifikohen per nje krim te tille dhe mund te shpetojne pa u lagur ashtu sic shpetuan te tjeret. Nje arsye me teper per te mos u frikesuar. 
Kuptohet nga kjo se te gjitha rastet e tjera si dhune fizike ndaj vajzes se ka te dashur, Ndaj gruas se dyshohet mos e tradheton dhe te gjitha format e dhunes qe nga forma me e lehte dhe deri tek me e renda bazen e kane tek perkatesia gjinore. Ai rreh vajzen se ajo e ka turperuar dhe cnderuar. Me te vertete tronditja eshte e madhe ne shume vende tonat per nje rast te tille, dhe kjo duhet te merret parasysh pavarsisht se femrat nuk mund ta kuptojne kete. Por duhet te njihet si veprim ilegal dhe cnderimi i familjes te mos zgjidhet me forma mostruoze te pahijshme per krijesat njerezore.
Me keto duhet ndryshuar mentaliteti patriarkal qe femrat qe i thone po nje marredhenieje me nje mashkull te mos shihen si turpe dhe cnderime, por si te natyrshme dhe te mos kete reagime patriarkale qe jane shtypese per gjithe seksin femer. Por nga ana tjeter me kete nuk duhet te kuptojme se ne emer te ketij modernizimi gjendja te kaloje ne ekstreme te kunderta si format e jeteses te sugjeruara nga nazistet dhe fashistet. Nuk duhet te shkoje deri aty mentaliteti sa te lejohen femijet qe 10 vjec te kryejne lirisht marredhenie seksuale, te shohin porno, te lejohet poligamia si forma kryesore familjare, te kaloje nga nje forme frenuse ne nje forme qe lejon shthurje te gjitheanshme te femres dhe te mashkullit.
Edhe tradhetite e gruas jane forme dhunuese ndaj dinjitetit te burrit pavarsisht se nuk ka ligj per ti denuar. Prandaj ligjet e nxjerra nga teorite e feministeve duhet te shikohen me kujdes. Nuk duhet denuar me vite burgim per disa shpulla qe mund ti jape nje burre gruas se tij sic behet ne disa vende Europiane. Nese do te behet kjo atehere le te behet per te gjithe perndryshe aty nuk ka as barazi as drejtesi. Nje grua e dhunuar nga i shoqi se kjo kishte refuzuar kerkesen e tij per divorc nuk kishte pse te denonconte per dhunim sepse kjo duket hapur se behet per inat. Pastaj ajo mundej shume mire ta ndalte dhunen kur te donte duke pranuar divorcin. Prandaj denimi qe ju dha burrit ne nje vend te Italise ishte egzagjerim.

----------


## AJSBERG

Mentaliteti duhet te shkoje deri aty sa te eliminohet diskriminimi gjinor, te lejohen role dhe statuse te barabarta si per grate dhe burrat, te mos shikohen me natyrshmeri inferioriteti i pozicionit te gruas ne familje. Keshtu do te eliminohet edhe dhuna. Cdo veprim sulmues ndaj grave i ka rrenjet ne bindjen se ajo nuk eshte e barabarte me burrin. Vetem me pas kalohet ne dhune fizike. Mungesa e diskriminimit do te thote paqe dhe qetesi ne familje. Nese do te respektohen te drejtat dhe vlerat reale te femrave nuk ka asnje arsye pse burri te dhunoje gruan, pasi dhuna behet vetem se mashkulli ndihet i kercenuar nga lirite dhe te drejtat e femrave, duke tentuar me dhune qe ta mbaje ate te varur dhe tja heqi keto te drejta.

Standardet ligjore ndërkombëtare ndalojnë qartë dhunën në familje, si dhunim i të drejtave njerëzore kryesore dhe lirive themelore, të mëposhtme, të garantuara nga Deklarata Universale e të Drejtave të Njeriut për të gjithë individët:

-E drejta për barazi (neni 1).

-Liria nga diskriminimi (neni 2).

-E drejta e jetës, lirisë dhe sigurisë personale (neni 3).

-Liria nga tortura dhe trajtimet mizore, jonjerëzore ose poshtëruese (neni 5).

-E drejta e njohjes si një person para ligjit (neni 6).

-E drejta për barazi përpara ligjit (neni 7).

-E drejta për mjete juridike nga gjykata kompetente (neni 8).

-E drejta për barazi në familje (neni 16).

-E drejta për standard më të lartë të arritshëm, për shëndetin fizik dhe mendor (neni 25). 

Dhe fajtori kryesor per mosrespektimin e ketyre te drejtave eshte vete shteti. Ai i ben nje ndarje ne publike dhe private te problemeve qe trajton. Nese nje grua sulmohet ne rruge atehere ajo gezon akses te akuzoje dhunuesin, por nese ajo rrihet ne shtepi atehere shteti nuk nderhyn sepse respekton te drejten e privatesise se burrit. Mirepo njohurive per pasojat e dhunes familjare nje tolerim i tille mund te krijoje neser dhunues te rinj qe sulmojne edhe rruges. Pra ne kete menyre dhuna duke qene brenda ne familje me e pranishme se kudo ajo behet burim i te gjitha formave te dhunes ne te gjitha vendet edhe ne publik. Mosveprimi i shtetit sigurisht eshte faj njelloj si i atyre qe dhunojne. Nese shteti vepron kunder diskriminimit dhuna nuk do te jete e pranishme me ne familje.

----------


## AJSBERG

Ne Shqiperi te vetmet institucione te cilat bejne dicka per dhunen ne familje jane qendrat e keshillimit si qendra Medica ne Tirane, qendra e keshillimit Elbasan, organizata une gruaja ne Pogradec, qendra e keshillimit durres, etj. Ne Shqiperi dhuna eshte akoma me e theksuar sepse mentaliteti eshte me paragjykues dhe shume diskriminues ndaj femrave, dhe varferia ka bere qe shume gra te mbeten te varura nga burrat e tyre ekonomikisht. Qendra te ndryshme kane dhene informacione dhe te dhena per perhapjen e ketij fenomeni.
Nga studimet ekzistuese mund të renditim disa të dhëna që dëshmojnë se dhuna në familje është mjaft evidente në Shqipëri. 

Në studimin e realizuar në vitin 1996, në 11 rrethe të vendit, nga shoqata Refleksione, janë plotësuar 1035 pyetësorë, nga të cilët 849 nga femra dhe 184 nga meshkuj. 40 për qind e grave të vëzhguara dëshmuan se mbi to ushtrohej rregullisht dhunë fizike, 64 për qind dëshmuan se i ishin nënshtruar dhunës fizike dhe psikologjike73. 

Sipas të dhënave nga qendrat e këshillimit për gra dhe vajza, në Tiranë, Shkodër, Berat dhe Pogradec, gjatë viteve 2000 – 2001, këto qendra kanë marrë gjithsej 4670 telefonata nga gra dhe vajza në të gjithë vendin dhe janë këshilluar ballë për ballë me rreth 1086 prej tyre për probleme të dhunës me bazë gjinore . Në rreth 60 për qind të rasteve abuzuesi ka qenë bashkëshorti ose partneri74.  


Gjatë viteve 1998-2003, Strehëza për Gratë dhe Vajzat e Dhunuara u ka ofruar shërbim rreth 160 grave, vajzave dhe 220 fëmijëve75. Rastet e trajtuara në këtë Strehëz dëshmojnë për një dhunë të skajshme fizike, seksuale, emocionale apo ekonomike ndaj grave dhe vajzave, e ushtruar kryesisht nga bashkëshorti, partneri, babai apo vëllai, si dhe nga persona të tjerë të familjes.


Në raportin përfundimtar për “Studimin rreth shëndetit riprodhues, Shqipëria 2002”, ku janë analizuar përgjigjet  e 5697 grave dhe të 1740 burrave, rezulton se 30.4 për qind e grave të anketuara kanë përjetuar gjatë jetës dhunë të ushtruar nga partneri i tyre në formën e dhunës verbale, 8.2 për qind dhunë fizike dhe 2.9 për qind abuzim seksual 76. 


Në një anketim me kampionë, të realizuar në Tiranë me gratë e martuara të moshave 25-65 vjeç, në periudhën korrik- tetor 2003, rezulton se më shumë se një e treta (37%, 384/1039) e grave të intervistuara kishin përjetuar të paktën një rast dhune nga bashkëshorti gjatë vitit të mëparshëm. 267 (26%) prej tyre kishin përjetuar  tri apo më shumë raste dhune, 655 (63%) pohuan se nuk kishin përjetuar asnjë rast dhune, 45 (4%) dy raste; 97 (9%) tri raste: 104 (10%) pesë deri nëntë raste, 27 (3%) dhjetë apo më shumë raste dhune77.  


Nga një testim përmes pyetësorëve të realizuar në vitin 2004 me  një kampion prej 400 gra dhe vajza të moshave 18-65 vjeç, banuese në zonat periferike të Tiranës, si Kombinat, Laprakë e Kamzë, Tiranë e Re etj., rezultoi se 50 për qind e të intervistuarave (pasi pjesa tjetër rezervohej për t’u përgjigjur) kanë qenë viktima të kërcënimit apo të  abuzimit fizik në familje78.  


Në studimin eksplorues “Dhuna ndaj grave në Shqipëri” (2003), në të cilin janë intervistuar 55 gra (kampionët janë zgjedhur me synim identifikimin e grave-viktima të dhunës në familje me prejardhje shoqërore të ndryshme si dhe me karakteristika të ndryshme demografike)  një e treta e këtyre grave  të dhunuara kanë pohuar se kanë frikë për jetën e tyre79.  


Të dhëna të tjera dalin edhe nga monitorimi i vendimeve gjyqësore për vitet 2001-2002 në rrethet Tiranë, Shkodër dhe Vlorë ku rezulton se nga 1890 vendime, vetëm 128 vendime të çështjeve civile dhe 149 vendime të çështjeve penale kanë pasur të përfshirë komponentin e dhunës. Pra, 17,10 për qind e tyre kanë qenë të lidhura me dhunën në familje. Të bie në sy fakti që 92.10 për qind e personave të pandehur që ushtrojnë dhunë, janë meshkuj dhe vetëm 7.90 për qind femra80. Nga tërësia e këtyre vendimeve gjyqësore rezulton, gjithashtu, se të dëmtuarat nga dhuna në familje në masën mbi 90 për qind janë femra81. 


Fakti që dhuna në familja është një problem shumë i madh në Shqipëri, tërthorazi pohohet edhe nga numri i grave që kanë kryer krime ndaj bashkëshortit. Përballë dhunës së vazhdueshme të ushtruar nga bashkëshortët e tyre, ato nuk janë përmbajtur dhe i kanë vrarë ata, edhe pse krimi është i pajustifikueshëm. Në botimin “Monitorimi i shtypit mbi dhunën në familje, 2001-2002”, autoret paraqesin një shifër prej 90 për qind të grave të cilat vuajnë dënimin në burgun 313 në Tiranë për arsye se kanë vrarë bashkëshortët e tyre, pasi për vite me radhë kanë qenë pre e dhunës  fizike dhe seksuale82. 

Kjo e dhënë vërtetohet edhe nga studimi i  kryer nga shoqata Përthyerja. Nga të dhënat e këtij studimi rezulton se shumë nga këto gra e vajza nuk kanë qenë dënuar më parë dhe se krimet e kryera, në shumicën e rasteve, kanë ardhur nga dhuna. 70 për qind e tyre kanë përjetuar dhunë fizike dhe 30 për qind abuzim seksual.83 


Në  një studim të realizuar nga Forumi i Pavarur i Gruas Shqiptare në vitin 2004, në 9 rrethe të Shqipërisë u plotësuan 1895 pyetësorë dhe 85.17 për qind e të anketuarve kanë pohuar ekzistencën e dhunës në familje 84. 

Janë realizuar studime në bazë intervistash edhe në rrethe të veçanta, p.sh., në Shkodër, në vitin 2002, dhe ka rezultuar se 94.8 për qind e të intervistuarve kanë pohuar se gratë dhunohen në familje, vetëm 4.4 për qind e kanë mohuar një gjë të tillë 85.

Në një vlerësim të dukurisë së dhunës, të kryer nga Qendra e Këshillimit për Gra dhe Vajza në Durrës, në vitin 2003, rezulton se 83.6 për qind e kanë pranuar ekzistencën e dhunës në familje në qytetin/komunën ku banojnë: 27.9 për qind dhunën fizike, 39.7 për qind  dhunën psikologjike dhe 10.6 për qind dhunën seksuale86. 

Të gjitha këto shifra flasin qartë për përmasat e shtrirjes së dhunës në familje në Shqipëri. Po kështu, të dhënat tregojnë se kjo dhunë nuk është e shtrirë vetëm në zonat rurale, por edhe në qytete, madje edhe në qytetet kryesore të Shqipërisë . 

Kjo dukuri nuk kishte si të kufizohej, përderisa migrimi i brendshëm ka prekur të gjithë vendin. Nga përzierja e popullsisë, problemet socialekonomike dhe përplasja e nënkulturave të ndryshme i nxorën më me forcë në sipërfaqe problemet e dhunës. Kjo dukuri lypset të bëhet objekt studimesh për të njohur jo vetëm gjendjen dhe shkallën reale të dhunës në familje, por dhe për të përcaktuar më drejt rrugët dhe mjetet e nevojshme për kufizimin e saj.

----------


## AJSBERG

6.  Pasojat e dhunes brenda familjes ne edukimin e femijeve.

Ai abuzonte edhe me femijet. Mua nuk me behej vone ne me donte apo jo. E vetmja gje qe doja prej tij ishte qe te pakten te donte femijet e vete. Ai nuk e donte djalin tone te madh sepse njerezit thonin se ai me ngjante mua. Femijet duhet te gezohen dhe jo te kene frike kur vjen babai ne shtepi. Femijet e mi e kishin frike te jatin. Kur vinte ai ne shtepi ata rrinin urte. Nje dite, kur im shoq po me rrihte, djali im i madh rrembeu thiken dhe donte ta vriste, por une munda qe ta ndaloj ate ne kohe. Im bir me thoshte shpesh, me mire te vdes. 
( Rudina 36 vec nga Berati, e divorcuar, nene e tre femijeve, e papune).
Nese nje femije do ta urreje te jatin vetem sepse rri gjithmone turi varur, imagjino se c neveri do te ndjeje ai per nje baba qe gjithe kohes i bertet mamase se tyre dhe vete atyre. Por ndikimi i dhunes nuk eshte vetem urrejtje apo neveri. Nje femije qe behet deshmitare i i goditjeve te nenes , te sjelljeve komplet te papergjegjshme te babait te tyre, perjetojne ngjarjr qe nuk mund te perballohen nga mosha e tyre. Prandaj shkaktojne trauma jo vetem tek gruaja qe rrahin apo i bertasin, por edhe tek femijet te cilet jane te pafuqishem per te gjykuar apo ndaluar veprimet e te jatit. Dhuna mizore shpesh drejtohet edhe drejt femijes  i cili tromakset nga rripi i babait dhe i jep nje efekt te tille tmerri, sa edhe kur eshte ne gjume shqetesohet, dridhet nga ankthi dhe urinon. Po keto babai itij as nuk di ti vleresoje se cpasoja mund ti japin personalitetit te femijes e as nuk can koke fare. E si mund te besoje tek bota femija i gjore kur as tek babai qe eshte femije i afert nuk ka besim. Nese babai nuk i shfaq as shenjen me te vogel te miredashjes te mirekuptimit si mund ta si mund te kete miredashje tek te tjeret qe nuk i ka asgje. Keshtu femija rritet i terhequr nga shoqeria ne dem te tij. duke shfaqur agresivitet ne shoqeri dhe nje mungese kompetence sociale. Te vetmet qe e vene re me shqetesim kete jane nenat e tyre. Ato mundohen ti konpensojne keto efekte negative duke u munduar ti konpensojne sjelljet e femijeve te tyre. Mundohen te mos shfaqin dhimbjen e tyre per te mos shkaktuar pasoja tek femijet. Ato perpiqen te kene me shume vetekontroll ne marredhenie me femijet. Pavarsisht se goditjet dhe ofendimet ja bejne shume te veshtire kete. Ato e dine se pa kete vetkontroll qe i shoqi ia sulmon dhe ia dobeson pak nga pak, nuk do te bejne sic duhet rolin e tyre prinderor. Mundohen te mos qajne kur i shoqi irreh, vetem qe femijet mos ti degjoje dhe te merziten.
Ne nje shtepi ku ka dhune ndaj gruas ka edhe abuzim ndaj femijes. Femijet jane gjithmone te frikesuar apo ne gjendje bezdie te padurueshme kur babai eshte ne shtepi. Ditet kur babai eshteme i qete dhe nuk e hap gojen, i duken si te bekuara nga zoti. Megjithate shume femije priren te imitojne babane e tyre me vone. Ata mund te behen viktima te dhunes ose dhunues. Nese te tjeret nuk i japin ate qe duan, atehere ata kembengulin me force dhe bertasin sic ka bere babai i tyre. Behen shume kokeforte ne familje dhe me shoket. Priren te jene ngacmues te bashkemoshatareve. Jane shume te pabindur si ne shtepi edhe ne shkolle. Rezultatet ne shkolle jane shume te dobta, sepse dhuna qe shohin ne shtepi i dobeson shpirterisht dhe i trishton, i con ne plogeshti shirterore, apati. Keta femije nuk pelqejne te luajne, nuk duan levizjen, nuk duan te rrine me shoket, te shoqerohen me ta. Pelqejne te rrijne ne shtepi dhe te mos dalin vec ne raste te rralla. Duken gjithnje te ndryshem nga femijet e tjere dhe kete femija e kupton edhe vete duke bere keshtu qe ai te kete nje paradigme te demshme per veteveten. Ata kane gjithmone ndjesine se dicka e keqe do tu ndodhe dhe ky ankth i torturon vazhdimisht sidomos kur jane ne prani te bbait te tyre. Shpesh ata jane te merzitur dhe kalojne caste depresioni per cdo gje te vogel qe u ndodh. Gjate gjithe kohes nuk kane deshire te flasin, i sheh gjithmone te heshtur. Ata ndjehen fajtore dhe te turperuar nga dhuna qe ushtrohet mbi ta. Kjo i shton problemet e tyre emocionale dhe te sjelljes. Fillojne te shfaqin sjellje te tilla si genjeshtra, zenka, ngacmime etj. Vetevleresimi dhe humori bien vazhdimisht.
Pervec ketyre femijet qe behen deshmitare te dhunes ne familje shfaqin edhe probleme psikosomatike si dhimbja e kokes, e barkut, probleme me gjumin etj. shume nga keta behen persona pa respekt per dinjitetin e te tjereve. Ata rebelohen vazhdimisht, edhe kunder babait per te mbrojtur nenen e tyre. Nje nene 43 vjecare me tre femije thote: "Femijet e mi jane zene shpesh me te jatin. Me thene te verteten ata e kane ndaluar ate ne shumicen e rasteve duke u perpjekur te me ndihmojne". Egziston rreziku qe femijet qe jane deshmitare te dhunes ne familje si nje mjet per zgjidhjen e konflikteve, te behen edhe vete te dhunshem si ne shembullin e meposhtem: " Per femijet eshte shume e veshtire qe ti shohin prinderit e tyre duke u zene. Per femijet e mi ishte shume veshtire te me shikonin ne te tilla kushte per shkak te babait te tyre. Ata e urreni ate kur shikonin fytyren time me gjak. Djali im donte ta rrihte te atin per te me mbrojtur. Une futesha ne mes te tyre. Une ndjehesha keq qe im bir donte te godiste te atin, edhe pse ai me kishte abuzuar ne menyre te tmerrshme".
Nje ndikim tjeter shume negativ i dhunes ne familje eshte shthurja e femijeve kur rriten. Shume femije behen pre e alkolit dhe droges duke shfaqur varesi te forta ndaj tyre. Me kete rritet ndjenja e tyre e padobishmerise dhe e pamjaftueshmerise duke e bere nje qenie rebele, te depresionuar dhe me vetevleresim zero.

----------


## AJSBERG

Njerezit pyesin me cudi: Pse k kaq femije te dhunshem rugeve te Shqiperise? Pse ka kaq femije qe nuk duan as te shohin me sy deren e shkolles, por rrine gjithe diten verdalle duke pire cigare dhe droge? Sepse familja eshte e dhunshme, sepse me te medhenjte dhunojne. Ja pse rrite numri i ketyre. Femijet nuk lindin te dhunshem, por ata behen te tille. Ky fakt eshte plotesisht i vertete. Nese cdo sjellje tjeter qe verehet tek femijet eshte marre nga me te rriturit atehere edhe dhuna nga ata eshte mesuar. Si shpjegohen simpatite apo antipatite qe nje individ ka per nje sjellje te caktuar? Mos e ka gje te lindur personi antipatine per vjedhjen? Jo, por e meson nga shoqeria se eshte dicka e keqe. Keshtu femija kopjon tamam si majmuni simpatine apo antipatine ndaj dhunes. Pra eshte vete dhuna shkak i nje personaliteti agresiv. Konfliktet jane te pranishme ne cdo vend apo familje. Eshte naivitet te thuash se duhet ti shmangesh konflikteve apo te besh qe ato te mos lindin. Ato do te ndodhin ne cdo kohe apo vend dhe nuk mund ti shmangesh. E vetmja gje qe mund te beje njeriu eshte ti zgjidhe ato. Dhe ti zgjidhe me menyra pozitive pa u perqendruar jashte rrethit te tij te ndikimit ku nuk mund te ndryshoje apo te beje asgje. Mirepo njerezit cfare bejne? Mundohen ti zgjdhin konfliktet familjare me dhune, agresivitet ne sy te femijeve. Jane po keta femije, pak me fytyre me te zhvilluar tashme se ca kohe ka kaluar, qe po planifikojne te vjedhin nje shtepi, po sulmojne kot nje person, po perdhunojne nje vajze, po vrasin nje njeri kot. E cfare po i kushtojne ti bejne te gjitha keto? Nuk eshte problem as burgu as vdekja per keta, se jeten kot e kot po e kalojne, jane asgje, i eshte merzitur jeta. Prandaj pervec denimeve me burg e te tjera, shoqeria jone duhet te  perqendrohet me shume ne eliminimin e dhunes ne familje per te miren e tyre dhe te gjithe shoqerise. 
Studimet psikologjike tregojne se femijet e keqtrajtuar nga prinderit e tyre behen me vone prinder keqtrajtues per femijet e tyre. Femijet qe braktisin shtepine, qe futen ne banda kriminale, kane mosmarreveshje me familjen e tyre. Keto mosmarreveshje rrisin gjithmone friken e tyre. Ata nuk dine me se c eshte e drejte dhe c eshte e gabuar. Kjo pasiguri i torturon gjithmone e me shume. Keto krijojne turbullime tek femija, sepse ai beson se prinerit nuk mund ta mbrojne ate. Prandaj ata kerkojne mbrojtje tek grupet e bashkemoshatareve dhe jo me tek prinderit e tyre. 
Disa cilesi qe femija i merr dhe qe i mban prezente gjate gjithe jetes, ose te pakten per nje kohe te gjate jane: Frika pasiguria, ngadalesimi i mendjes se lire etj. Keto i merr cdo femije qe jeton ne nje familje te dhunshme. 
Eshte e vertete se prinderit kane shume preokupime dhe nuk kane menduar apo nuk dine te vleresojne menyren e komunikimit te tyre te cilen e transmetojne edhe tek femijet. Por ka shume menyra per ti ndergjegjesuar ata. Nje pjese nga shoqeria jone mund te ndikoje mbi pjesen tjeter duke e transformuar ate ne nje shoqeri qe di et sillet ne menyre korrekte. Kjo pjese mund tia dale edhe pse eshte shue e paket ne numer. Bile keta jane te vetmit qe mund te ndryshojne gjithcka. Shume filma ose emisione televizive sot jane thjesht nje histori e bukur dhe emocionuese. Por shume mire keto mund te kthehen ne edukative pa e humbur pjesen e tyre terheqese. Keshtu do te mund te informojne mendjen dhe te argetojne. Duhet te mesojne se truri i femijeve thith cdo gje qe u serviret. Femijet sic mesojne cdo dite dicka te re, ashtu edhe bejne shume gabime. Por nese pas cdo gabimi qe femija ben prindi perdor dhunen fizike apo psiqike, atehere truri i femijes do te rregjistroje se pas cdo gabimi duhet perdorur dhune. Keshtu edhe kur te rritet nese ndonje shok, i aferm apo koleg do te krijoje kunershti apo mospajtime me te, ai do te perdore dhunen. Por nese prindi femijes se tij pas cdo gabimi i shpjegon si ndodhi dhe perse nuk duhet te perseritet me, atehere dhe femija do te mesoje komunikimin e lire dhe te pergjegjshem dhe kur te rritet nuk do ti ndreqe me mospajtimet e tij me xheste te dhunshme si qente. 
Prinderit si krijues te brezit te ardhshem kane edhe pergjegjesine kryesore ti japin femijeve formim te rregullt dhe te mos krijojne personalitete agresive dhe boshe, te padobishem dhe te demshem per veten e tyre dhe per shoqerine.

----------


## drague

Diskriminim gjinor????

ja ke fut kot.

----------


## mia@

I lexova shkrimet e tua Ajzberg.
 Ne to flitet per dhunen ne familje, ku mashkulli pa te drejte merr ligjin ne dore me preteksin se eshte mashkull dhe mund te beje c'te doje ndaj gruas dhe femijeve.
Persa i perket temes besoj se ne Shqiperi ka patur, dhe akoma ka diskriminim gjinor. Nga ana ligjore mashkulli dhe femra gezojne te drejta te barabarta, por nuk jane pare si te tille nga shoqeria Shqiptare. Mashkulli ka qene me i vleresuari. Kur lindte djale, gezim i madh ne famijle, se presupozonte vazhdimesine e saj; kur lindte vajze kishte baballare qe su vinte mire. 
Shume zakone ku u jepet perparesi djalit. Kete sepse eshte djale. Mos e bej perte qare se eshte djale. Plotesoja deshiren se eshte djale. Pse? Kaq delikat eshte mashkulli ne te vertet?!
Femra gjithmone ka qene e gjykuar ne krahasim me mashkullin. Nje femer e ndare nga burri eshte pare si e pamoralshme, ndersa burrit nuk i cenohej asgje. Fatmiresisht situata po ndryshon, femra po fiton me shume te drejta, ose ato te drejta qe nuk i jane njohur edhe pse i ''gezonte'' teorikisht.

----------


## AJSBERG

> I lexova shkrimet e tua Ajzberg.
>  Ne to flitet per dhunen ne familje, ku mashkulli pa te drejte merr ligjin ne dore me preteksin se eshte mashkull dhe mund te beje c'te doje ndaj gruas dhe femijeve.
> Persa i perket temes besoj se ne Shqiperi ka patur, dhe akoma ka diskriminim gjinor. Nga ana ligjore mashkulli dhe femra gezojne te drejta te barabarta, por nuk jane pare si te tille nga shoqeria Shqiptare. Mashkulli ka qene me i vleresuari. Kur lindte djale, gezim i madh ne famijle, se presupozonte vazhdimesine e saj; kur lindte vajze kishte baballare qe su vinte mire. 
> Shume zakone ku u jepet perparesi djalit. Kete sepse eshte djale. Mos e bej perte qare se eshte djale. Plotesoja deshiren se eshte djale. Pse? Kaq delikat eshte mashkulli ne te vertet?!
> Femra gjithmone ka qene e gjykuar ne krahasim me mashkullin. Nje femer e ndare nga burri eshte pare si e pamoralshme, ndersa burrit nuk i cenohej asgje. Fatmiresisht situata po ndryshon, femra po fiton me shume te drejta, ose ato te drejta qe nuk i jane njohur edhe pse i ''gezonte'' teorikisht.


Pershendetje dea_07,

 vemendja jote per temen  per mua eshte kompliment. Faleminderit.
Eshte e vertete se shume gjera po rregullohen. Dhe shume shpejt do te vije dita kur edhe femrave do tu krijohen mundesi te zene vendin e tyre ne parlament, vende qeverisese dhe pune njelloj si burrave. Kur te vije ajo kohe varferia shqiptare dhe pasiguria do te marre fund.

----------


## AJSBERG

7.  Pabarazia gjinore brenda familjes i kushton edukimit te mbare shoqerise.

Prej shume kohesh marredheniet qe i krijojme ne familje i kemi te fshehura nga pjesa tjeter e botes. Bota nuk ka pse te dije se cfare raportesh krijohen brenda shtepise. Ne kete menyre edhe dhuna qe ushtrohet atje eshte pare dhe shihet si ceshtje private dhe si pune qe te tjeret nuk kane pse te fusin hundet. Me kete pikepamje njerezit nuk duan te njohin shtetin si autoritet per te nderhyre ne marredheniet familjare. Nje rast nga shume te tille ishte ai i nje burri 54 vjecar i cili abuzonte me bashkeshorten e tij sistematikisht. Gruaja e denoncoi ate ne polici dhe ndaj tij u moren masa. Atij iu ndalua te takonte bashkeshorten, ti afrohej baneses ku ajo rrinte prej nje distance te caktuar. Por ai mbasi beri te penduarin dhe dha fjalen qe do te respektonte masat e marra, del nga vendi i paraburgimit dhe shkon drejt e tek banesa e gruas dhe e rreh duke i shkaktuar plage te renda me rrezik per jeten. Ky veprim eshte shprehje e revoltimit qe burrat kane per nderhyrjen e shtetit ne marredhenien me gruan e tyre. Sidomos kur gruaja pranon qe te tjeret te nderhyjne, atehere revoltimi eshte me i madh dhe drejtohet drejt saj. Burrat e konsiderojne gruan si prone te tyren dhe nderkohe qe shteti nuk u lejon qe pronen e tyre ta perdorin si te duan, atehere ata mendojne se po u behet padrejtesi. Ata nuk mendojne se gjithe shoqeria vuan pasojat e veprimeve te tyre.
Dhuna ne familje eshte nje fenomen qe studiohet dhe ka terhequr vemendje te madhe edhe ne Shqiperi. Eksperte te kesaj ceshtje tregojne se varferia ne Shqiperi ka fytyren e femres. Ne vitet e eshte ulur varferia ne shume vende, por nr vendet ku gruaja diskriminohet dhe ka nje status me te ulet social dhe ekonomik vihet re qe varferia eshte ulur me ritme me te ngadalta. Dhe ne disa vende ku problemet gjinore jane me te theksuara varferia eshte thelluar edhe me. Por nese keto vende do te respektonin barazine gjinore dhe do te fuqizonin statusin e grave, atehere gjendja e familjeve shqiptare ne pergjithesi nuk do te ishte aq e mjerueshme. Eksperte te kesaj fushe kane kryer studime te shumta dhe kane llogaritur ne vlera te peraferta koston e pergjithshme ekonomike te dhunes ne familje ne varesi te formes, frekuences dhe intensitetit te ushtrimit te saj. Ata i kane ndare ato ne kosto direkte dhe indirekte.
Kosto direkte jane të gjitha llojet e kostos që rezultojnë në mënyrë të drejtpërdrejtë nga akti i dhunës së ushtruar. Ketu futen; kostot e shërbimeve ligjore, kostot shëndetësore direkte, kostot direkte për kontrollin e dhunuesit, kostoja e shërbimeve policore, kostoja e burgosjes së dhunuesit, kostoja e shërbimeve rehabilituese direkte, kostoja e kontratave të sigurisë private.
Kosto indirekte jane të gjitha kostot që rezultojnë në mënyrë të tërthortë nga akti i dhunës së ushtruar.Kostot indirekte më të zakonshme përfshijnë efektet afatgjata të dhunës së ushtruar, si efekte psiko-emocionale tek viktimat e dhunës. Shpeshherë, kostoja e dëmtimeve psikologjike dhe emocionale në viktimat e dhunës në familje është më e lartë në krahasim me koston direkte ekonomike.
Kostot indirekte jane; Humbja e të ardhurave dhe e kohës, humbja e investimit në kapitalin human, kosto indirekte për mbrojtjen, sigurinë, kostoja e sigurimit për jetën, kostoja e përmirësimit të ligjit, kostoja psikologjike dhe emocionale, kosto të tjera jo-monetare, humbje te produktivitetit ne pune dhe arsim te viktimave te dhunes, rritje te ndjeshme te perdorimit te sherbimeve sociale, ulje te cilesise se jetes.
Kështu, shumë studime në të gjithë botën kanë treguar se dhuna ndaj grave ndikon që atotë humbasin më shpesh vendin e punës si dhe të kenë të ardhura ekonomike më të ulëta. Kjo bën që shumë gra të dhunuara të marrin asistencë ekonomike nga shteti për të përballuar një jetesë minimale. Si rrjedhojë, përveç efekteve shëndetësore, dhuna ndaj grave mbart edhe një kosto të lartë ekonomike dhe sociale. Abuzimi fizik, seksual, apo psikologjik ndaj grave çon në humbje të mëdha të investimit në kapitalin njerëzor. Prandaj, kostoja socio-ekonomike e këtij problemi është shumë më e lartë se ajo çfarë dokumentohet sot në të gjitha vendet e botës. Gjithashtu, ka edhe kosto të tjera të lidhura me sistemin e drejtësisë si dhe me institucione të tjera, si: Shpenzimet e lidhura me proceset gjyqësore ndaj abuzuesve, kostoja e organizatave të mirëqenies sociale për investigimin e rasteve të abuzimit ndaj fëmijëve, kostoja e lidhur me shërbimet rehabilituese, kostoja e lidhur me sistemin e arsimimit për fëmijët, kostoja e sektorit të punësimit si rezultat i uljes apo i humbjes së përhershme të aftësisë për punë të fëmijëve të abuzuar.
Sic u pa prej ketyre kostove shume shpenzime jane edhe te shtetit, pra te gjithe shoqerise dhe jo vetem te individit te abuzuar.Në shkallë botërore është raportuar se kostoja totale e akteve të dhunës në tërësi përbën rreth 5% të GNP-së së vendeve të zhvilluara, dhe rreth 14% të GNP-së së vendeve në zhvillim. Vendet do te ishin me te zhvilluara ekonomikisht pa dhune ne familje, por do te kishte edhe shtetas me fisnike dhe jeta do te ishte me e qete dhe cilesore. Nuk do te rritej numri i krimineleve qe deri tani prinderit i kane bere ata qe jane me duart e tyre per shkak te injorances apo moskujdesit. Familja eshte qelize e shoqerise dhe nese ajo helmohet, shoqeria ndalon se egzistuari dhe behet thjesht nje anarki me hiena me buzet te lyera me gjak. Sigurisht eshte shume e lehte ti vihen zinxhiret ketyre hienave kur pushojne pas ndonje sulmi te bere, por ajo qe duhet bere eshte zvogelimi i numrit te ketyre ne dobi te shumeanshme per gjithe njerezimin.

----------


## AJSBERG

Gjithashtu duhet ulur diskriminimi, dallimet gjinore ne menyre qe grate te kene pjesen e tyre ne kete bote dhe te ndjejne rezultatet qe munden te arrijne me aftesite e tyre. Ja si shprehet nje grua e cila i ka shpetuar papunesise ku mendimi patiarkal donte ta mbante: 
Ndihem mirë, se jam e dobishme për familjen time…
Në fshatin ku unë jetoj, ekonomia bujqësore nuk na lejon të kursejmë para. Të
vetmet pagesa në lekë që merrja para se të filloja punë si administratore e kopshtit
të fëmijëve, ishte pensioni i pleqërisë dhe ndihma ekonomike, të cilat mbulonin pak
nevojat që kishim. Shpërblimi modest prej 10,000 lek në muaj si administratore e
kopshtit të fëmijëve nuk është kushedi se çfarë, krahasuar me mundin dhe kohën
që unë i kushtoj çdo ditë këtij kopshti si edhe me faktin që ky kopsht është i
vendosur në ambientet e shtëpisë time. Megjithatë, paga që marr më ndihmon të
mbuloj nevoja të paplotësuara dhe familja ime jeton më mirë. Unë ndihem mirë,
sepse po kontribuoj në mirëqenien e fëmijëve të mi. Edhe marrëdhëniet me tim
shoq kanë ndryshuar pozitivisht. Jam shumë më e pavarur se më parë për të
vendosur mbi blerjet në familje.
Një nënë e varfër nga zona fshatare e Dibrës.
Burimi: UNICEF, Vlerësim afatmesëm i Projektit të fëmijërisë së hershme në zonat verilindore të
Shqipërisë, 2004.

----------


## AJSBERG

5.  Ndikimi negativ i diskriminimit gjinor tek femijet.

Diskriminimi gjinor nuk sulmon vetem grate te cilat jane viktima te drejteperdrejta, por edhe femijet. Ne vendin tone ka egzostuar zakoni qe kur lindte nje vajze prinderit hidheroheshin, sepse djali per ta perfaqesonte trashegimine e tyre. Djalin ata e prisnin me gezim dhe festime. Vajzen me hidherim. Te tjeret e ngushellojne me shprehjen: " Me nje djale heres tjeter".  Nena e cila eshte diskriminuar vazhdimisht nga burri i saj kurre nuk ka protestuar ndaj kesaj gjeje. Me kete ajo i jep mesazhin vajzes se saj se burrat duhen duruar. Kurse djemte marrin mesazhin se kane te drejte te ushtrojne superioritet dhe pushtet vetem sepse jane meshkuj. Pra femijet do te rriten me keto ide ne koke dhe vajzat me shume mundesi do te behen viktima te diskriminimit si nena e tyre. Kurse djemte dhunues dhe pa respekt per dinjitetin e femrave. Ata si baballaret e tyre do te diskriminojne femrat dhe gruan e tyre. Do te duan qe gruaja e tyre te jete e virgjer kur te martohen, perndryshe nuk e pranojne. Te jete e bindur, e nenshtruar, te linde vetem djeme, te beje vetem punet e shtepise dhe jo pune publike. Jane po keta burra qe jashte mureve te shtepise do te duan te kene sa me shume te dashura pervec gruas. Keshtu per femrat krijohet nje paradoks. Edhe duhet te rrine me nje burre vetem per qejf, edhe duhet te diskriminohet nga keta, te cilet shfryjne gjate gjithe kohes per pabesine dhe imoralitetin e femrave te sotshme. 
Femijet do te jene gjithmone viktima ne familjet ku gruaja diskriminohet, sepse kjo familje me shume mundesi do te jete me e varfer per shkak se mamase nuk i lejohet te beje pune te tjera pervec atyre te kuzhines. Keshtu varferia do te beje qe femijet te rriten pa mbeshtetjen e duhur, pa arsimin e duhur dhe do te jene te ushqyer keq.

----------

